# places to stay



## Gypseymike (Jun 22, 2010)

My wife and I are planning a small fact finding trip to GDL in late September, early October. Looking to possibly expat there. My wife does have respiratory problems, and I do understand the air quality there (in GDL proper) poor, but I was wondering how it is (air quality) in the outlying areas such as Lake Chapala. We are very interested, and would like to talk to other expats and was wondering if someone might be able to give us some recommendations on lodging. Thank you in advance.

Mike


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Your assumptions are correct. Guadalajara can have pollution problems, especially during winter inversions, when you can sometimes chew the air. However, Lake Chapala is south of Guadalajara and upwind, with little polluting the air between the lake and China. There is a mountain range between Chapala and Guadalajara, which also creates a barrier. As such, I'm quite comfortable with air quality here, even though I am 'older than dirt', have COPD and we are at 5000 feet above sea level. Higher altitudes do bother me and I now try to avoid them. Sea level breathing is easier, but only with AC because the humidity and heat are worse than thinner air at this altitude. Life is a 'trade-off'. 
So, when you are ready to visit, send a PM or e-mail and perhaps we'll be able to meet at Lake Chapala or help you get oriented. We can help you with temporary lodgings, etc.
Glad you found the forum and I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## Gypseymike (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum. Your assumptions are correct. Guadalajara can have pollution problems, especially during winter inversions, when you can sometimes chew the air. However, Lake Chapala is south of Guadalajara and upwind, with little polluting the air between the lake and China. There is a mountain range between Chapala and Guadalajara, which also creates a barrier. As such, I'm quite comfortable with air quality here, even though I am 'older than dirt', have COPD and we are at 5000 feet above sea level. Higher altitudes do bother me and I now try to avoid them. Sea level breathing is easier, but only with AC because the humidity and heat are worse than thinner air at this altitude. Life is a 'trade-off'.
> So, when you are ready to visit, send a PM or e-mail and perhaps we'll be able to meet at Lake Chapala or help you get oriented. We can help you with temporary lodgings, etc.
> Glad you found the forum and I hope you find it helpful.


Thanks so much for the info. Funny you should say older than dirt, because my grandson told me that the other night. Anyway, I appreciate the information. 

I do like this forum. I have been "lurking" on it for several weeks now. I have been on several forums and expat websites for the past few years, but I have really liked what I saw on this one. Very informative, without trying to get me to buy something or look at things I don't care about looking at.

Mike


----------

